# Dahme im März



## chrissi6 (27. Januar 2008)

Hi,
da ich vom 20.-29. März in Dahme bin und auch gerne viel Angeln will wollte ich mir ein paar Tipps abholen ? Ich hab schon ein bisschen gesucht und es wurde ja gesagt dass am Leuchturm gut ist ??
Würde mich sehr über Antworten freuen !
Danke
CHristoph


----------



## hornhechteutin (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dahme im März*

Moin Moin ,
das Stimmt aber auch die Seebrücke soll nicht schlecht sein . Ansonsten kann ich Dir den Tauerparkplatz empfehlen wenn Du mal Bock hast als Strandläufer Dein Glück auf Dorschi zu versuchen |supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## chrissi6 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dahme im März*

ok danke schonmal !
Weitere Vorschläge ??
danke chrissi #h

PS : WELCHE KÖDER NIMMT MAN ZUM SPINNEN AUF DORSCH ??


----------



## hornhechteutin (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dahme im März*

Moin Moin ,
ich nehme immer einen Mefo Blinker um die 18g in Tourifarben ( schwarz/rot |supergri ) . Den immer über Grund führen auch wenn die Gefahr eines Abrisses besteht . Ich verliere da immer 1-2 Blinker , fange dafür aber auch immer nicht schlecht |supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## chrissi6 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dahme im März*

ah ok ^^ 
Ich hab hier auch noch n paar Twister ??
Die müssten doch auch gehen ??
danke
chrissi

PS: Welches Gerät muss ich haben zum Spinnen auf Dorsch ??
ICh hab ne SPinnrute mit 3 m länge un 10-45 gr die Berkley Cherrywood ! Ist sehr weich ??
Danke
CHrissi


----------



## hornhechteutin (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dahme im März*

Moin Moin ,


chrissi6 schrieb:


> ah ok ^^
> Ich hab hier auch noch n paar Twister ??
> Die müssten doch auch gehen ??
> danke
> ...



müßte gehen . Die Angelrute kenne ich nicht , Länge und Wurfgewicht ist aber ok. Je feiner Du fischt umso mehr Spaß haste dabei , meiner Meinung nach |supergri|supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## chrissi6 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dahme im März*

ok Ich denke das geht ;-)
Muss ich dort Geflochtene nehmen oder geht auch en 0,35 ??


----------



## Timmy4903 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dahme im März*

Das ist Dir überlassen...ich spinne lieber mit Geflochtener. Besserer Köderkontakt und mehr Wurfweite...aber 35er Mono ist auch absolut ausreichend. 

Was nimmst denn für Geschirr mit?


----------



## chrissi6 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dahme im März*

joa danke erstmal ;-)
Ich werd wie erwähnt die Spinnrute mitnehmen;
dann noch Brandungsrute 
joa des wars^^
freu mich auf weitere Antworten 
Chrissi


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dahme im März*



chrissi6 schrieb:


> PS: Welches Gerät muss ich haben zum Spinnen auf Dorsch ??
> ICh hab ne SPinnrute mit 3 m länge un 10-45 gr die Berkley Cherrywood ! Ist sehr weich ??
> Danke
> CHrissi



Reicht voll aus meine Daiwa hat das selbe Wurfgewicht und die hat so manchen Dorsch vom Belly an die oberfläch befördert


----------



## chrissi6 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dahme im März*

ok Danke ;-)


----------



## Henryhst (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dahme im März*

Also ich habe die cherrywod auch und muss sagen is ne top rute neme ich zum gufieren auf Hecht habe aber uch schon ne mefo und etliche dorsche mit gefangen.


----------



## chrissi6 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dahme im März*

Jo find ich auch, ist halt sehr weich ^^


----------



## chrissi6 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dahme im März*

Ist die Zeit gut zum Dorschangeln bzw für Mefos ?? Oder kann man theoretisch sogar dort Hornhechte fangen ?
Danke
Chrissi


----------



## hornhechteutin (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dahme im März*

Moin Moin ,


chrissi6 schrieb:


> Ist die Zeit gut zum Dorschangeln bzw für Mefos ??
> Chrissi


guuuuute Zeit |supergri



> Oder kann man theoretisch sogar dort Hornhechte fangen ?


keine gute Zeit ist zu früh . Hornis fängste an der Küste Mitte Mai bis Ende Juni vorher nicht |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Zanderlui (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dahme im März*

@ hornhechteutin ist in der zeit ende märz auch mit großen dorschen zu rechnen wegen den heringen oder is das noch zu früh???und was sagen die platten zu der zeit geht da was??


----------



## chrissi6 (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dahme im März*

OK dann nur Dorsch und Mefos !^^


----------



## hornhechteutin (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dahme im März*

Moin Moin ,


Zanderlui schrieb:


> @ hornhechteutin ist in der zeit ende märz auch mit großen dorschen zu rechnen wegen den heringen oder is das noch zu früh???und was sagen die platten zu der zeit geht da was??


kommt drauf an was Du mit großen Dorschen meinst ? Von Land aus sind sie eh meist kleiner als vom Kutter aus aber für mich sind sie ok in Größen von 45-50 cm

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Zanderlui (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dahme im März*

@hornhechteutin also wir sind mit einem kleinen boot zu der zeit unterwegs.60iger sind voll in ordnung die größe aber 40er zum beispiel wäre zu klein.und fängt man die denn direkt bei den heringsschwärmen auch also drunter dann mit pilker oder ziehen sie gar nich mit den heringen so stark mit???


----------



## hornhechteutin (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dahme im März*

Moin Moin ,


> Zanderlui;1914921und fängt man die denn direkt bei den heringsschwärmen auch also drunter dann mit pilker oder ziehen sie gar nich mit den heringen so stark mit???


meiner Erfahrung nach sind immer ein paar schöne Leo´s unter den Heringen und die ziehen auch mit den Heringen . Warum auch nicht , so ist immer was zu fressen in der Nähe |supergri . Aus diesem Grunde benutze ich auch immer Heringsvorfächer der Größe 4 mit eimen starken Vorfach ( 060er ) . Ist schon mehr als einmal vorgekommen das ein Leo auf den Pilker gebissen hat und ein anderer meine die Goldhaken sind doch auch was schönes |supergri .
Das mit den 40er Dorschen da haste Recht , die sind zu klein . Meine Angabe betraf auch die Fanggröße von Land aus |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## catch&deepfreeze (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dahme im März*

*Moinsen *

*Ich kann Michael da nur zustimmen mit dem was er über Dahme schreibt.Da ist auch fast immer eine satte Strömung.An der Strömungskante ist auch meistens Fisch.*
*Viel Spass und Petri #h*


----------



## chrissi6 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dahme im März*

Nochne Frage :
Weils von da nach Routenplaner nur 25 km nach Heiligenhafen sind , hatte ich auch vor eine Kutterfahrt mitzumachen !
1.Gibt es Kutter die ihr empfehlen könnt ?
2.Welches Gerät bräucht ich da ?
3.Wiviel kostet das ca pro Person ?

Danke 
Chrissi


----------



## chrissi6 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dahme im März*

@ Hornhechteutin 

Könnten wir uns nichmal für einen Nachmittag dort verabreden wenn du Zeit hättest ?
Danke im Vorraus 
Chrissi


----------



## Timmy4903 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dahme im März*



chrissi6 schrieb:


> Nochne Frage :
> Weils von da nach Routenplaner nur 25 km nach Heiligenhafen sind , hatte ich auch vor eine Kutterfahrt mitzumachen !
> 1.Gibt es Kutter die ihr empfehlen könnt ?
> 2.Welches Gerät bräucht ich da ?
> ...


 
1.) Ich fahre wenn dann immer mit der Karoline raus...über die anderen kann ich nicht soviel sagen.
2.) Kommt auf die Drift drauf an, also mit wieviel Gramm Du pilken willst/musst. Ich selbst hab ne Mitchell von 3,30m Länge bis 300g Wurfgewicht. Hab aber auch mit einer Softpilk angefangen, die hatte bei 2,8m bis 140g Wurfgewicht. Rolle kannst Du eigentlich ne ganz normale Spinnrolle nehmen, wenn denn ausreichend dicke und lange Schnur drauf ist. Ansonsten nimmst Du einfach deine Brandungsrollen..geht auch...
3.) Preis liegt so bei 28,- pro Peron. Dazu kommen dann eben Essen und Trinken, da der Verzehr von mitgebrachten Sachen an Bord meist nicht gern gesehen wird.


----------



## hornhechteutin (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Dahme im März*

Moin Moin ,


chrissi6 schrieb:


> @ Hornhechteutin
> 
> Könnten wir uns nichmal für einen Nachmittag dort verabreden wenn du Zeit hättest ?
> Danke im Vorraus
> Chrissi


klar machen wir nur mußt Du mich bitte kurz vorher dran erinnern , bin alt und vergesslich :q:q:q


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## chrissi6 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dahme im März*

ok per PN ??


----------



## hornhechteutin (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dahme im März*



chrissi6 schrieb:


> ok per PN ??



jupp wäre guuut |supergri|supergri

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## chrissi6 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dahme im März*

Hi

noch eine Frage ??
Hätte Jemand n paar Blinker für die Ostsee billig zu verkaufen oder vll sogar an Jungangler zu verschenken ?
Danke im Vorraus
Chrissi


----------



## chrissi6 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dahme im März*

Nochne Frage !!!
Ich bin dort in der DJH in der Straße Dahmeshöved 1 !! Wenn ich von dort direkt zum Strand runtergehe ist das eine guter Platz ?? bzw kann man direkt dort zum Strand gehen ?
Danke
Chrissi


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dahme im März*

Moin Moin ,


chrissi6 schrieb:


> Nochne Frage !!!
> Ich bin dort in der DJH in der Straße Dahmeshöved 1 !! Wenn ich von dort direkt zum Strand runtergehe ist das eine guter Platz ?? bzw kann man direkt dort zum Strand gehen ?
> Danke
> Chrissi


jupp ist ein guter Platz und wenn Du dann am Strand links lang gehst kommst Du zum Taucherparkplatz . Da findest Du meist ein paar Boardis |supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## scripophix (26. Februar 2008)

*Geh mal nach rechts, da ist gut Fisch ...*

Von der DJH also nach rechts via Leuchtturm und daran vorbei bis zur Räucherei. Das ist's steinig und bei richtigem Wind sind die Dorsche vornean.
Weiter: Meerforelle + Meeräsche.

Seebrücke: Nachts auf Heringe veruschen - die sind im Licht auf Nahrungssuche.

Noch besser: Einfach lesen, look http://www.lübecker-angler.de/postn...e=article&sid=175&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0


----------



## Fischbox (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Dahme im März*

Taucherparkplatz#6:

Bei niedrigem Wasserstand kann man leicht durch die erste Rinne auf die Sandbank waten. Feines Fischen....

...im November 2007...


----------



## chrissi6 (15. März 2008)

*AW: Dahme im März*

So da es in 5 Tagen ab nach Dahme geht und ich langsam in Urlaubsstimmung komme wollt ich nochmal den Thread hochholen !
Was würdet ihr denn jetzt alles mitnehmen ?
Ich würde mitmehmen :
Berkley Cherrywood 10' 20-40 gr + Rolle 
plus kunstködertaschen.... 
Würdet ihr an meiner Stelle noch ne zweite Rute mitnehmen als Ersatz ?
Hätte jemand Lust irgendwann zwischen dem 21-29 mal mit mir dort in Dahmeshöved angeln zu gehen ?
Würde mich sehr freuen !#6
Danke im Vorraus
Chrissi


----------



## Stokker (15. März 2008)

*AW: Dahme im März*



chrissi6 schrieb:


> ok Ich denke das geht ;-)
> Muss ich dort Geflochtene nehmen oder geht auch en 0,35 ??


 
Alter Schwede, 35er ist ja `n Strick. Ich nehme immer, ob vom Boot oder Ufer 24er Mono. Damit habe ich in meinem ganzen Anglerleben nur einen einzigen Fisch verloren. 
Einen Riesen vor Fehmarn vom Boot aus, weil der nicht vom Boden hoch wollte.


----------



## Stokker (15. März 2008)

*AW: Dahme im März*



Fischbox schrieb:


> Taucherparkplatz#6:
> 
> .


 

....und ich dachte schon, nanu, den kennste ja noch gar nicht , den Tauerparkplatz.....


----------

